# Close Calls?



## jmm076 (Apr 2, 2008)

Has anyone had any situations with someone seeing their gun when holstered? IE shirt coming untucked, pocket holster slipping up and out of your pocket. I'm in Texas, but would that be considered disturbing the peace?:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I was in Walmart talking on my cell phone and my shirt was lifted up by my arm. My wife said some teenagers walking behind me saw my holstered Glock and their eyes got real big and stared. Nothing came of it. i was perfectly legal.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I was in Walmart talking on my cell phone and my shirt was lifted up by my arm. My wife said some teenagers walking behind me saw my holstered Glock and their eyes got real big and stared. Nothing came of it. i was perfectly legal.


They more than likely thought you were an undercover LEO 

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> They more than likely thought you were an undercover LEO
> 
> -Jeff-


Yup. Most people see gun and assume cop, off duty or plain clothes. The vast percentage of non-gun people never think of the average citizen carrying a gun.

To the actual post question, I don't think anyone has ever made me, and if they have, they haven't said anything.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

never had my gun seen that i know. but once in the grocery store, i saw a buddy of mine that i had not seen in a while. when i shook his hand we came in for a brief guy hug (no comments needed, yall know the guy hand shake hug :mrgreen he put his left hand on my back and his forearm felt my pistol (i carry iwb) and his eyes got big for a split second then we carried on like normal. we have been shooting before so guns are not a big deal to him, but i do wonder what the conversation would have been like if he were not a gun enthusiast. or what if his wife was there and came in for a hug? or a woman in the same instance where you have not seen them in a while. do you tell them no? put your right arm under their arm? or what? i would probably try for the arm under theirs technique. just food and questions for thought.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't worry about it. We can open carry all we wish in Arizona so if your concealed is seen it simply falls under OC rules.

:smt1099


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

One weekend at a get together at a friends house my friends wife blind 
sided me with a hug from the side and put her hand right on the grip of
my G23. All she said was I know what that is and smiled. NO I was not 
carring in the smart carry that afternoon. I had my owb on.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> They more than likely thought you were an undercover LEO
> 
> -Jeff-


Probably so. I've been mistaken for one before.


----------



## planohog (Apr 2, 2008)

In the motor cycle club world man hugs are designed to look for handguns.
(texas)
:smt1097


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

K Bob said:


> NO I was not
> carring in the smart carry that afternoon. I had my owb on.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

I would hope not! Otherwise thats one friendly friends wife!


----------

